# Friday and man it was rough!



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I got to go with my good friends Mark, his son Austin, Jim and a couple new friends Friday. We all met in Pensacola early Friday morning. Well I was fashionable late due to a low front tire and another emergency nature calls stop. 10 minutes late and no one even gave me any grief about it. I hate being late for anything. 

Well, here's where things start to get interesting. We only had one day to do this and today was the day. Noaa was calling for 3 to 5's and building later in the day. Well, i'm like everyone else. I don't believe half of what Noaa has to say. Maybe more than half. Let me just tell you, it was bad and getting worse. But, my crew was tough as nails and wanted to go. Bait came ok today and the seas were not to bad yet. We made it out to a snapper place and made short work of them. 15 minutes and we were off to something different. By now the seas were angry. Headed out a little farther to get some odds and ends to make it a short day. Austin was not feeling so well, so we did not want to stay out to long. God, was watching over us and our next stop yielded a limit of grouper, a dolphin and a few others. Jim was the man of the day and proceeded to smash the scamps, snowies, bonitas, king macks, amberjacks, and rudderfish. I think he got 6 or 7 in a row before he lost a bait. He would hit the bottom and start reeling. Fish on everytime. The man is not only a fishes nightmare, he's also a great friend and one heck of a good guy. Thanks Jim for all the years of fishing together. Time to head in with a building sea. It was a wet slow ride in but everyone was happy. Happy with the catch and happy to be back on dry land. Thanks everyone for hanging in there with me. Anyone that does not know, Mark, Austin, and Jim, it would be my pleasure to introduce them to you one day. Three fine fellows who would give the shirt off their back to you. I'm am very blessed to fish and have some truely great friends. All credit for the day goes to these guys. They made everything happen and worked their butts off to make a rough day go smooth and have some fun. Thanks my friends. 
Everyone God Bless and stay safe out there. I stay on ch 68, so if I can help anyone out there, just call me. 


Captain Delynn Sigler
Deepsea/Offshore Fishing Guide 
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great read Captain Sigler! With friends and fishing partners like you describe, it sounds like catching fish is only part of a great trip.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Again, awesome haul...


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice result of efforts!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How far did you have to go to take that pounding? What depth of water?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job as usual bro! I had a 10 hour on the topaz as well Friday and it quickly turned into about a 7 hour trip. We fished the edge and it was big water, I saw a ton of puke and heard noises coming out of grown men that I've never heard before. Kudos for getting that box of fish in those conditions!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Great haul in tough conditions !!!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Fine dock of fish! You the man!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Lobsterman We made it out to the edge. It was a slow go at 19 mph but that was a wet but comfortable speed. Got our snappers in 90 feet of water. Jim has a Prowler and that is one great riding boat. Has to be the best ride for that size boat I have ever been on. Any other small boat and we would have turned around and came home.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

Delynn, thanks for all of the nice comments. The fishing was great, but can not say the weather was. Austin was happy he went and fought the sickness, but is glad it is over. Austin's largest Snapper at 13.5 lbs and his Scamp at 7.2 lbs earned him 1st place for both fish at the 2012 Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo. His Snapper also earned him the "Prince" of the tournament for the largest fish caught by a male junior angler. He was so excited. I thank God Jim allowed us to use his boat, it is amazing how it handled those seas. Thanks again, you never cease to amaze me.

Marc


----------

